# Imap-Konto voll. Was nun?



## fx001 (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe bei 1und1 ein 2GB Imapkonto, das voll ist. Löschen der Daten kommt nicht in frage. Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn ich die Mails bei 1und1 komprimieren könnte, da ich mit dem Laptop und dem handy öfter mal auch alte mails einsehen muss.

Wenn die einzige Lösung darin besteht, die Mails auf einem Rechner lokal zu sichern, wie mache ich das am besten mit Outlook damit ich diese gesicherten lokalen Daten ebenfalls so schnell durchsuchen kann wie meine jetzigen onlinemails?
Kann ich die einfach in einen Ordner im Netzwerk ziehen? Wenn ja, wie kann ich den Ordner dann mit Outlook auf seinen Inhalt durchsuchen?

Besten Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------

